# Heat rash on my face :(



## MsCuppyCakes (May 10, 2007)

I almost pulled the skin off my face last night. I hate when I get a heat rash. I put little snack size bags of ice on my face. I called my doctor this morning and she advised putting Cortizone cream on my face. But when I went to Walmart, they only had Maximum strength, too scary. So I bought Aveeno and the Cortizone cream. So far the Aveeno has relieved the itching. Rant over.


----------



## Glowingsunshine55 (Jun 26, 2020)

MsCuppyCakes said:


> I almost pulled the skin off my face last night. I hate when I get a heat rash. I put little snack size bags of ice on my face. I called my doctor this morning and she advised putting Cortizone cream on my face. But when I went to Walmart, they only had Maximum strength, too scary. So I bought Aveeno and the Cortizone cream. So far the Aveeno has relieved the itching. Rant over.



Olive or coconut oil is your skin's best friend  

I remember having spent far too long outdoors in the sun (without sunscreen; won't make this mistake again) and my face was utterly and completely red. 

Time helps but so does soothing and natural coconut or olive oil from my personal experience.


----------

